# Frage: Wie baue ich mir eine einfache 5V / 7V Lüftersteuerung?



## schlappe89 (20. April 2011)

*Frage: Wie baue ich mir eine einfache 5V / 7V Lüftersteuerung?*

Guten Tag,

ich besitze einen Silverstone 180mm Air Penetrator von Silverstone.
Bekanntlich gibt es einen Schalter der den Lüfter mit 700 bzw 1200 RPM drehen lässt.

Bei 12V (1200 RPM) nicht zumutbar --> Tornado
7V (700 RPM bei mir sinds mehr ) wären perfekt zu zocken --> hörbar nicht störend
5V (530 RPM) wären perfekt zum surfen --> sehr leise

Der Lüfter läuft mit 5V an, also no problemo.

Beim Molex kann man bekanntlich 5V und 7V recht einfach abgreifen, bräuchte also nur noch einen Schalter mit dem ich umschalten kann.

In dem Review sind Bilder von Schalter:
Silverstone Air Penetrator SST AP181 Fan review | KitGuru

Kann man den original Schalter nutzen um die Umschaltung zwischen 5V und 7V zu bewerkstelligen? Wie funktioniert er?

Ich habe leider keinen Multimeter zu Hause um mal zu Spannungen zu messen


----------



## X6Sixcore (20. April 2011)

*AW: Frage: Wie baue ich mir eine einfache 5V / 7V Lüftersteuerung?*

Was Du brauchst, ist ein Drehschalter mit 4 Stufen: 0-1-2-3

0 = Aus
1 = 5V
2 = 7V
3 = 12V

Mit einem einzelnen Schiebeschalter lassen sich diese vier Schaltzustände, oder auch eben nur drei, nicht bewerkstelligen, es sei denn, er hat auch vier Schaltstufen.

Grund: 7V lassen sich nicht einfach so abgreifen. Die liegen zwar zwischen der 5V-Leitung und der 12V-Leitung fertig an, aber hier musst Du Dir die 7V erst per Widerstand erzeugen.

Bevor ich das nun weiter ausführe, habe ich ein paar Fragen:

1. Wie viel Ahnung hast Du von Elektrik bzw. Elektronik? (Bitte mehr als nur ein Wort...)

2. Hast Du schon mal gelötet?

MfG


----------



## -Phoenix- (20. April 2011)

*AW: Frage: Wie baue ich mir eine einfache 5V / 7V Lüftersteuerung?*

Moin
Hier mit so einem Schalter müsste es gehen.
SCI Kippschalter 10 A R13-405C-05 2 x Ein/Ein rastend/rastend 250 V/AC 6 A im Conrad Online Shop

lg.


----------



## schlappe89 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Frage: Wie baue ich mir eine einfache 5V / 7V Lüftersteuerung?*

Danke für die Tipps. Ich hab schon mal gelötet und Ahnung von Elektronik ist durchaus vorhanden.
Ich wollte nur wissen ob der Schalter des Lüfters eventuell geeignet wäre was zu basteln.

Ich brauche nur 5V und 7V.
12V sind einfach zu laut.

2 Stufen:

0 7V
1 5V

Im Anhang hab ich ein Bildchen, ich hoffe man wird schlau draus.


----------



## -Phoenix- (20. April 2011)

*AW: Frage: Wie baue ich mir eine einfache 5V / 7V Lüftersteuerung?*

Ich glaube nicht , welchen Betrieb ermöglicht denn der Schalter?


----------



## schlappe89 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Frage: Wie baue ich mir eine einfache 5V / 7V Lüftersteuerung?*



-Phoenix- schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht , welchen Betrieb ermöglicht denn der Schalter?


 
Steht drüber: 7V und 5V


----------



## wuschi (20. April 2011)

*AW: Frage: Wie baue ich mir eine einfache 5V / 7V Lüftersteuerung?*

und wie wäre es wenn du 12v als betriebsspannung nimmst und die mit festspannungreglern auf 5V und 7V aufteilst dan kannst du nacher noch weiter lüfter dran haengen


----------



## Clawhammer (20. April 2011)

*AW: Frage: Wie baue ich mir eine einfache 5V / 7V Lüftersteuerung?*

da hab ich auch ne Frage: bei den 5V Leitungen brauch man da nen Widerstand oder kann man direkt 3 120mm Lüffis dran klemmen?


----------



## wuschi (20. April 2011)

*AW: Frage: Wie baue ich mir eine einfache 5V / 7V Lüftersteuerung?*

ich würde sagen dasste da keinen exttra Widerstand brauchst ..hab ich schon mal probiert und es hat nicht geruach hehe

oder notfals sowas :Caseking.de » Modding » Lüfter-Modding » Energieverteiler » InLine Multi Power Port für 12x Lüfter


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. April 2011)

*AW: Frage: Wie baue ich mir eine einfache 5V / 7V Lüftersteuerung?*

Nein den kannst du auch so laufen lassen, bei mehreren Lüftern wäre eine richtige Lüftersteuerung schon eher sinnvoll.


----------



## Clawhammer (20. April 2011)

*AW: Frage: Wie baue ich mir eine einfache 5V / 7V Lüftersteuerung?*

aber bei der 7V muss unbedingt nen widerstand vorsetzen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. April 2011)

*AW: Frage: Wie baue ich mir eine einfache 5V / 7V Lüftersteuerung?*

So etwas hatte ich nie benötigt. Man kann solche Kabel auch quasi fertig kaufen -> 7V Adapter und 5V Adapter


----------



## Clawhammer (20. April 2011)

*AW: Frage: Wie baue ich mir eine einfache 5V / 7V Lüftersteuerung?*

Ah cool, ich hab bislang alle Lüffis über 12V und manchma nerven die schon...


----------



## X6Sixcore (20. April 2011)

*AW: Frage: Wie baue ich mir eine einfache 5V / 7V Lüftersteuerung?*

Okay, das geht so:

Netzteil:
Die rote Leitung führt 5V.
Die gelbe Leitung führt 12V.
Die schwarze Leitung führt 0V bzw. Masse oder auch Minus.

Lüfter:
Die rote Leitung führt Plus.
Die schwarze Leitung führt Minus.
Die Gelbe ist, wenn vorhanden, hier unwichtig, weil Drehzahlsignal.


Minus vom Lüfter auf Minus vom Netzteil.
Plus vom Lüfter auf das mittlere Beinchen von dem Umschalter.
Das eine äußere Beinchen vom Schalter direkt auf 5V vom NT.
Das andere äußere Beinchen an einen Widerstand, von dem dann weiter auf 12V.

Der Widerstand muss die Leistung des Lüfters vertragen können, schau also wie viel Watt der Lüfter zieht (Formel weiter unten, wenn nötig).
Wie viel Ohm der Widerstand haben muss, damit die 5V(U1) an ihm abfallen die man zu viel hat, musst Du errechnen:

U1=Volt
R=Widerstand
I=Ampere

U1=R*I -> R=U1/I -> R=5V/I.

Schau also mal auf dem Lüfter nach, wie viel Ampere dieser zieht.

Manchmal steht da auch nur die Leistung in Watt zusammen mit der Nennspannung (U2, dürfte 12V sein) drauf.

Um hier den Strom I zu errechnen, Teilst Du die Watt (P) einfach durch die Volt (U):

P=U2*I -> I=P/U2 -> I=P/U2

Mit dem errechneten Wert guckst Du dann mal bei nem Händler, was er so da hat. Wenn das nicht exakt passt, ist das nicht schlimm.
Ist der Widerstandswert höher, dreht der Lüfter etwas langsamer (Weniger Spannung am Lüfter), ist er niedriger, dreht er schneller (Mehr Spannung am Lüfter).

Vergiss bei der Aktion den Schrumpfschlauch nicht.

MfG


----------



## schlappe89 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Frage: Wie baue ich mir eine einfache 5V / 7V Lüftersteuerung?*

Danke für die Ausführung.

Der Schalter ist sieht genauso wie der hier aus http://www.luedeke-elektronic.de/images/product_images/popup_images/2322_0.jpg
nur in schwarz.

Mich würde die Funktionsweise dieses Schalters mal interessieren.


----------



## Clawhammer (20. April 2011)

*AW: Frage: Wie baue ich mir eine einfache 5V / 7V Lüftersteuerung?*

ich danke auch mal

Hab jetzt die 2 unteren Lüfter auf 5V und den CPU; Backlüfter auf 7V gesetzt...bin gerade am Prime95 testen wie sich die Temp ändert...nachteil bei der direkten version...man kann keine Drehzahlen mehr lesen


----------



## Darkfleet85 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Frage: Wie baue ich mir eine einfache 5V / 7V Lüftersteuerung?*

Warum steckst du den nicht beim PWM ein?


----------



## schlappe89 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Frage: Wie baue ich mir eine einfache 5V / 7V Lüftersteuerung?*



berliner_bengel schrieb:


> ich danke auch mal
> 
> Hab jetzt die 2 unteren Lüfter auf 5V und den CPU; Backlüfter auf 7V gesetzt...bin gerade am Prime95 testen wie sich die Temp ändert...nachteil bei der direkten version...man kann keine Drehzahlen mehr lesen




Meiner Meinung nach ist dieses Drehzahlausgelese überflüssig.
Wenn die Temps stimmen und der Lüfter nicht zu laut ist braucht man die Drehzahl nicht zu wissen.


----------



## X6Sixcore (20. April 2011)

*AW: Frage: Wie baue ich mir eine einfache 5V / 7V Lüftersteuerung?*

Das ist ein zweipoliger Umschalter.

Der kann nur ein/ein.

Zweipolig heißt hier: Du hast zwei Reihen mit drei Pins.

Der schaltet immer von den mittleren Pins auf einen der äußeren.

Du packst irgendein Signal an die Mitte.

Dann kannst Du mit dem Knebel entscheiden welche Seite das Signal bekommt.

Eine Nullstellung gibt es nicht.

Andersrum kannst Du aber auch jeweils ein Signal außen anlegen und dann entscheiden, welches der Signale Du an die Mitte weitergeben möchtest.

Und genau das braucht an hier in diesem Thread.


----------



## schlappe89 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Frage: Wie baue ich mir eine einfache 5V / 7V Lüftersteuerung?*

Ist jeweils oberer und underer Pin gebrückt?

€dit: Wenn die Pins nicht gebrückt wären dann wäre es ideal.


----------



## schlappe89 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Frage: Wie baue ich mir eine einfache 5V / 7V Lüftersteuerung?*

Falls es jemanden interessiert: 

Mit so einem Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Link) kann man ganz einfach einen 5V/7V Adapter bauen.
Gibts auch bei Reichelt oder Conrad.

Dazu muss man die Pins nur folgendermaßen belegen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Anlöten, Schrumpfschlauchen, Kabel zusammenbinden, fertig.

Kann leider vom Endergebnis kein Bild machen, da gerade keine Kamera zur Hand ist. Außerdem sieht mein Ergebnis nicht so sauber aus (hab nur billig Lötkolben und durchsichtigen zu großen Schrumpfschlauch)  aber es funktioniert.

Vorteil: Es wird kein Potentiometer/Widerstand verwendet also wird keine Leistung verheizt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. April 2011)

*AW: Frage: Wie baue ich mir eine einfache 5V / 7V Lüftersteuerung?*

Schönheit kommt beim nächsten mal, Hauptsache es erfüllt seinen Zweck


----------



## schlappe89 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Frage: Wie baue ich mir eine einfache 5V / 7V Lüftersteuerung?*

Als nächstes will ich versuchen irgendne Lösung zu finden damit sich das Ding automatisch regelt.
Leider kann mein Mainboard nur einen Lüfter regeln.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. April 2011)

*AW: Frage: Wie baue ich mir eine einfache 5V / 7V Lüftersteuerung?*

Eigendlich reicht bei Gehäuselüftern ja eine manuelle Regelung, meinst du so etwas in der Art -> klick ?


----------



## schlappe89 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Frage: Wie baue ich mir eine einfache 5V / 7V Lüftersteuerung?*

Temperaturgeregelt muss das nicht umbedingt sein, werde ich mir aber im Hinterkopf behalten.
Am besten wäre es, wenn der Gehäuselüfter (das SG07 hat nur einen, und der ist ziemlich wichtig) unter 3D auf 7V dreht und sonst bei 5V.
Hab allerdings noch keine Ahnung wie ich da irgendwas bauen könnte.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. April 2011)

*AW: Frage: Wie baue ich mir eine einfache 5V / 7V Lüftersteuerung?*

Es würde im Grunde aber darauf hinaus laufen, wie solte sonst die Steuerung die Belastung erkennen? Ein Sensor in einem kritischen Bereich würde da genügen und die Lüfter müßte man zb mit einem Vorwiderstand bzw Kabelanschluss auf 7 V begrenzen


----------



## schlappe89 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Frage: Wie baue ich mir eine einfache 5V / 7V Lüftersteuerung?*



> Steuerung die Belastung erkennen?



Ich versuche mich gerade zu informieren ob es möglich ist, dass die Drehzahl des Grafikkartenlüfters den Gehäuselüfter steuert. 

Also wenn der Grafikkartenlüfter schneller dreht, dann dreht auch der Gehäuselüfter schneller. Das wäre meine Idee, bin aber gerade am googlen was es da für Möglichkeiten gibt.


----------



## kero81 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Frage: Wie baue ich mir eine einfache 5V / 7V Lüftersteuerung?*

@schlappe89

Daumen hoch für deinen Beitrag!  Ist echt ne super Idee.


----------



## TZocker (30. April 2011)

*AW: Frage: Wie baue ich mir eine einfache 5V / 7V Lüftersteuerung?*

Ich würde eine Widerstandsdekade bauen bzw kaufen.  (Mann müsste halt die größe der Wiederstände berechenen)

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...edium=seosite&utm_campaign=link&WT.mc_id=epro

das wäre wohl im deinen Fall das besste wie x Zahl an Schaltern

Vergiss es zu Teuer

_____________________________

Edit

ein Wechsler mit 3 Ausgängen wäre auch möglich

1. Eingang min. 12 V

1. Ausgang 12V
2. Ausgang 7V
3. Ausgang 5V



Alternative Könnte man 2 Sticknormale Wechsler nehmen fals die drei Ausgänge gewünscht sind.

Wechsler so verschalten:

      12V
        |
        |
       /
      |   |
      |   |____________________ 100 % Also 12V Game
      |
      |
     /
    |   |
    |   |___________________[Widerstand für 7 V Normal]
    |
    |___________________[Widerstand für 5 V Surfen]

Alternative könnte man auch nur nen Poti nehmen und hin an 12V rannhängen und dann verändern aber dann muss man manuell die Drezahl langsam regeln.


----------



## schlappe89 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Frage: Wie baue ich mir eine einfache 5V / 7V Lüftersteuerung?*

Jo ein Wechsler für 12V, 7V und 5V wäre denkbar, aber ich fände das  nicht sehr praktisch. Dann wäre man ja nur noch am umschalten.
Es wäre nützlich wenn man z.B. fürs benchen mal maximale Leistung braucht, ansonsten müssten 2 Stufen ausreichen.

Mit Widerständen würde ich nur arbeiten wenn man sparsame Lüfter verwendet, sonst kommt da ganz schön was zusammen.

€dit: Was ich noch umbedingt sagen wollte: Mit ein bisschen handwerklichem Geschick kann man so einen Schalter wunderbar an eine Slotblende schrauben. Die Schrauben die man dazu braucht hat man meistens zu Hause rumliegen oder man findet sie in alten Elektrogeräten (ich kenn mich mit Schraubengrößen nicht so aus ).


----------



## TZocker (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage: Wie baue ich mir eine einfache 5V / 7V Lüftersteuerung?*



schlappe89 schrieb:


> Jo ein Wechsler für 12V, 7V und 5V wäre denkbar, aber ich fände das  nicht sehr praktisch. Dann wäre man ja nur noch am umschalten.
> Es wäre nützlich wenn man z.B. fürs benchen mal maximale Leistung braucht, ansonsten müssten 2 Stufen ausreichen.
> 
> Mit Widerständen würde ich nur arbeiten wenn man sparsame Lüfter verwendet, sonst kommt da ganz schön was zusammen.
> ...


 

Es müsten m4 oder m3 sein aber das muss man messen zurnot bohren oder kleben^^


----------

